# What Is The BEST Static Roof Vent Available?



## BuilderBumm (Sep 1, 2016)

We are remodeling a house that will also get a new roof. I am debating on how to vent the roof! The house sits on a cliff in a marine environment & gets a lot of wind & rain in the winter. 20 - 30 mph winds are typical on any give winter day... Then there are the windy days at 40 - 65 mph.

It's a hip roof and hip & ridge vents are not in the plan. I need the best metal vent, _that will not leak_. I have seen two manufactures and wonder who on this board has experience with either of these vents.

https://roofvents.com/Products/Roof-Exhaust-Vents
At the top of this page is their *Aura Vent*. It is suppose to create the Venturi Effect the best - actually pulling air out of the attic. They say no water can get in, but I question that. Do you have experience with these vents?


http://www.lomanco.com/vents/static-roof-vents
Then there is the *Lomanco 135* or their *700 series*. I'd probably go with the 770 so we could use fewer vents.

I understand how the 135 and the 700 series works - Old School. But the Aura by Roof Vents looks like it would actually pull the air better. I question if the Aura will keep out the water. They told me that it's been tested with 200 mph wind & water...

Which one is best?

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## sammismith (Jul 28, 2016)

Where is this located ? This can play a major role in picking the right one


----------



## emeraldstate (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm curious as to why you think location is so important and why don't you think standard ridge vents wouldn't work well in some locations. We've standardized on roofing ridge vents and have never seen a moisture problem here.

Todd
Emerald State Roofing


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2017)

I agree that ridge vents don't work on a hip roof, as water runs downhill it would leak. Very bad idea. Concerning static vents, the ones we use come from ventilation-maximum and offer 3 types of exhaust vents. The most efficient can vent for a 1200 square feet of attic space and are made of 24 gauge steel. We use it all the type to prevent moisture in the attic and ice damming on the roof. We recommend it over any other static vent.

www.saferoofing.ca


----------



## Coverallsolutions (Jan 17, 2017)

The question to me is how long of a ridge is there? If the ridges are at least six feet I would do ridge vent and static vents on triangle sides of hip roof. Because your in a high wind area I recommend Owens Corning Duration shingles with Duraridge hip and ridge cap shingle. The Owens Corning Duraridge capping will never blow off and leave you exposed.
http://www.coverallsolutions.com


----------

